# R C Helicopters



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can anyone help me, I'm looking for one that can be used indoors as well as outdoors. It is for a complete novice and must be easy to fly and cheap.









Any advise ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I saw an R/C helicopter advertised in one of the Sunday supplements Roy. It looked to be what you might want. It looked tobe pretty easy to fly as hd two contra-rotating rotors, which would make it easier to control.

I'll dig it out at lunchtime if you like?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only if you have time George, please do not go to too much trouble. Thank you.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Can anyone help me, I'm looking for one that can be used indoors as well as outdoors. It is for a complete novice and must be easy to fly and cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Roy

Complete novice + fly indoors may not go together too well perhaps?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

How about this Roy?

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/BLARUN_TOYS.htm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My mate Richie is heavily into R/C helis....His are serious big carbon chassis things though...Big money and very tricky to fly....Your best bet is to buy a few of the specialist mags that are available and take the advice from there, I think there is a small electric one called the 'Piccalo' that is an indoor one...Good luck!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Doesn't EricP know about these..........................and where the hell has he gone by the way!!???


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Doesn't EricP know about these..........................and where the hell has he gone by the way!!???


 He does. He was working like a silly bugger last time we spoke.

BTW where you been, or is it just my immagination?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Same as Mr. C's suggestion but a little bit cheaper, although out of stock:

Firebox

I've used both IWOOT and FireBox before. Both good companies









Or how about this?

MegaTech Housefly

I've ordered stuff from the USA via these guys (Tower Hobbies) before as well. They're very good.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I Want one of those is the one I had too: Looks the business.

Bladerunner


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You guys, some useful links there.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

I have one of those AirHog R/C copters....available from Argos amongst others....flies for bl***dy mile, is totally uncontrolable and is great fun....

definite no no for indoors....just in case you were gonna invest in one.......

also have one of their fixed-wing thinggies...same comments but slightly more controllable

Roger


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Roy,

I think your best bet would be the Hirobo X.R.B.

Its electric and made specially for indoors, say a living room. Its tethered which means power supply is provided externally (doesn't carry batteries which need to be recharged). It also comes with its own remote controller and the good thing about it is if you hit a wall or table the blades pop off and you just fix them again and go back flying.

Here is the main Hirobo link:-

Hirobo Japan English Homepage

I understand prices of RC stuff in UK is pretty high and infact many flyers import from Hong Kong or Japan. Here is the link of a very well known and reputable dealer in Hongkong. I buy a lot from him too.







Infact Cyberheli have some X.R.B. just arrived so it might be a good chance to snap one up quickly! Check their news page.

Cyberheli Hong Kong

Here is a link for another, if not the best, heli dealer in the U.S. I also order form them and they are very good!

Rick's R/C

Happy hunting!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

The Hirobo XRB is excellent...

A really well designed and stable model. I have had one for a while, and play with it when its too orrible to venture outside with my big models.

There are other models available, hummingbird, piccolo etc. However these models have limited battery life unless you want to spend a fortune of Li-Po batteries and chargers.

The XRB really is a first class product.

I would advise buying a a couple of boxes of the A and B blades though as you will break some when learning to get to grips with it.

When you get more experienced you can change the setup of the XRB to make it a little more lively and a more like flying a conventional RC helicopter.

My model fleet now includes a gorgous Airwolf complete with retractable undercarriage and lighting system, a 60 sized MD-500 Defender which is HUGE and a couple of carbon fibre sports models for Aerobatic flying.

Its an addictive and challenging hobby. Learning to hover with the helicopters nose facing you is a real goal. Achieve that and you can fly anything







)

Good luck, and let me know how you get on.

Cheers.

E.

(busy but still mad about Breitlings, Ferraris, Flying and Wearing Dresses)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Eric

Good to see that avatar again.

Hope you are well and " in the pink" as they say.....

Keep well

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If E dont know then nobody will.........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Can anyone help me, I'm looking for one that can be used indoors as well as outdoors. It is for a complete novice and must be easy to fly and cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you ever get EricP to land you on Tenby beach in his monoplane for that well deserved holiday break!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Damn & blast.............!!!!!!!!

Just when I thought I could stop spending money and I thought I had all the gadgets I wanted - I saw this thread!!.

I fly around all the time on the Bell jet ranger in FS 2002 and it's not crossed my mind to get an rc heli.

Just looked into the Jabo II rc heli and it looks the dogs danglers. Has the same flight characteristics as a real heli and controls in much the same way ( so trying the supplied computer training b4 flying is advisable ).

Flies for around 20 mins per charge and can be used outdoors as well - bugger, I'm ordering one next week.........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........BTW - Nice to see you back Eric. Post more often.........


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Gary,

Thanks...

Let me know how you get on....

I was hoping to do a little bit more on my MD-500 this weekend, but I spent the weekend getting my Jeep very muddy and learning how to use my Winch safely. Fascinating stuff but its going to take me weeks to get the thing clean.

Cheers.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ericp said:


> The Hirobo XRB is excellent...
> 
> A really well designed and stable model. I have had one for a while, and play with it when its too orrible to venture outside with my big models.
> 
> ...


 I've seen Eric's Airwolf in action. It's awesome


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

The new version of the Hirobo XRB is truly fantastic.

Get one now !!!!

-Tim / Eric


----------

